# كورس Pmp شامل



## CVLMASTER (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





01-PMP-Project Initation.pdf

http://www.4shared.com/file/65384248/95189335/01-pmp-project_initation.html?s=1





والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





02-PMP-Framework.pdf

http://www.4shared.com/file/65384253/1bd17bfc/02-pmp-framework.html?s=1






والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





PMP-Processes.pdf - 03

http://www.4shared.com/file/65384257/1cbcbfe5/03-PMP-Processes.html?s=1






والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





04-PMP-Essentials.pdf

http://www.4shared.com/file/65384264/ae98bd9c/04-PMP-Essentials.html?s=1






والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





05-PMP-Scope.pdf

http://www.4shared.com/file/65384270/b0ee48c4/05-pmp-scope.html?s=1






والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





06-PMP-Time.pdf

http://www.4shared.com/get/65384298/20b6ed78/06-PMP-Time.html





والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





07-PMP-Cost.pdf

http://www.4shared.com/file/65384318/e9ad0d47/07-PMP-Cost.html?s=1





والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





08-PMP-Qualilty.pdf

http://www.4shared.com/file/65384324/cb3612af/08-PMP-Qualilty.html?s=1





والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





09-PMP-Human Resrcs.pdf

http://www.4shared.com/file/65384327/523f4315/09-PMP-Human_Resrcs.html?s=1





والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





10-PMP- Communications.pdf

http://www.4shared.com/file/65384333/4c49b64d/10-PMP-_Communications.html?s=1





والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





11-PMP-Risk.pdf

http://www.4shared.com/file/65384341/ed0641a6/11-pmp-risk.html?s=1





والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





12-PMP-Procurement.pdf

http://www.4shared.com/file/65384343/308208a/12-PMP-Procurement.html?s=1





والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





13-PMP-Professional Conduct.pdf


http://www.4shared.com/file/65384346/7362d405/13-pmp-professional_conduct.html?s=1





والله الموفق


----------



## nemnem88 (17 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخى الكريم على المشاركة


----------



## khdkhaled (17 أكتوبر 2008)

ashkorrrrrrrak


----------



## مهندس حسن المصري (19 أكتوبر 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## CVLMASTER (23 أكتوبر 2008)

مهندس حسن المصري قال:


> thank You Very Much



الشكر لله يا هندسة


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (23 أكتوبر 2008)

اهلا بك اخونا الكريم Cvlmaster
نورت منتداك وملتقاك

نشكر لك طرحك المفيد

وللاسف فان برنامج البي دي اف تم الغاؤه لدي حين الفورمات

وسأقوم بانزاله ومن ثم فتح الملفات والاستفادة منها 


جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جيهان محمود (23 أكتوبر 2008)

الموقع يعطي رسالة أن الملفات المطلوبة not valid


----------



## loved_boy (26 أكتوبر 2008)

Thanks
Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## الكراديسى (27 أكتوبر 2008)

thank u very much


----------



## سكر راكان (27 أكتوبر 2008)

حلو الالون الي حاطينها الشباب


----------



## سعيد نهاد (28 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا علي هذا الكتاب الجيد


----------



## أبو هدى (29 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم ايديك


----------



## المهندسة بتول (29 نوفمبر 2008)

مرحبا 
شكرا كتير بس حابة تنصحوني بشو ابدا انا عم ادرس هندسة مدني حاليا بالسنة الاخيرة وكتير حابة ادارة المشاريع 
وعم اتعلم حاليا على البرميفارة والم س بروجيتك بس كتير اساسى ضعيف مانى طالعة على ورشات من قبل شو بتنصحوني اعمل


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (29 نوفمبر 2008)

اهلا بك اختنا الكريمة

ننصح بالمرور على الورشات ومتابعة احتياجات بنود التنفيذ
فهو يساعد جدا في التفوق في ادارة المشاريع


----------



## ميكانييكا (29 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراا اخوي


----------



## king0468 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمال السيد (2 ديسمبر 2008)

الله عليكم أكثر من ممتاز جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (3 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا معلم
حقيقى كورس مميز
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبوكمال (5 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر عزيزي
كورس كنت بحاجه له
وخصوصا انا استعد للأمتحان


----------



## emshaker (6 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير بمناسبة عيد الاضحى المبارك 2008


----------



## Alinajeeb (8 ديسمبر 2008)

ولا أجمل..


----------



## NAK (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله و الديك


----------



## abokamel (11 ديسمبر 2008)

والله يا اخي مشكور على المجهود رغم اني معرفتش انزل الكتاب لأن شركة اتصالات قفلت ال4shared من اسبوع مش عارف ايه السبب رغم ان الموقع ده كويس جدا وكام موقع علمي برضه 
لو حد يعرف ممكن ايه السر ؟؟


----------



## walidkhlil55 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
واريد من سيادتكم توضبح هل دراسة هذه الدورة كافيه لدخول امتحان الشهادة ولا


----------



## newguest (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*عافاك الله*

شكر الله سعيك وجهد يستحق الثناء:14::12:


----------



## hudhud1968 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكراً*

مجهود رائع....أشكرك من القلب

و عيدكم مبارك و كل عام و أنتم بخير


----------



## wolfsameh (13 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعل زلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## SALAR2005 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## CVLMASTER (30 ديسمبر 2008)

عبدالقادر حجاج قال:


> شكرا جزيلا يا معلم
> حقيقى كورس مميز
> جزاك الله خيرا





أبوكمال قال:


> الف شكر عزيزي
> كورس كنت بحاجه له
> وخصوصا انا استعد للأمتحان





emshaker قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير بمناسبة عيد الاضحى المبارك 2008





alinajeeb قال:


> ولا أجمل..





nak قال:


> بارك الله فيك و رحم الله و الديك





abokamel قال:


> والله يا اخي مشكور على المجهود رغم اني معرفتش انزل الكتاب لأن شركة اتصالات قفلت ال4shared من اسبوع مش عارف ايه السبب رغم ان الموقع ده كويس جدا وكام موقع علمي برضه
> لو حد يعرف ممكن ايه السر ؟؟





walidkhlil55 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> واريد من سيادتكم توضبح هل دراسة هذه الدورة كافيه لدخول امتحان الشهادة ولا





newguest قال:


> شكر الله سعيك وجهد يستحق الثناء:14::12:





hudhud1968 قال:


> مجهود رائع....أشكرك من القلب
> 
> و عيدكم مبارك و كل عام و أنتم بخير





wolfsameh قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجعل زلك فى ميزان حسناتك





salar2005 قال:


> مشكور وجزاك الله خير



بارك الله فيكم جميعاً ووفقنا الله وأياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## ابن العميد (30 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amin250 (31 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## arch_hleem (31 ديسمبر 2008)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (31 ديسمبر 2008)

نشكرك يااخى على المجهود الرائع
حقيقة مشاركة قيمة تثرى المنتدى
ولكن ياخى الكريم عندى مشكلة مع موقع 4shared
هل تتكرم علينا وتضع الفصول فى المرفقات على مراحل
وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## al-majed (1 يناير 2009)

thanks aloooooooooooooot dear eng


----------



## اشرف الجنيدي (1 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما :30:


----------



## ابودانه 2006 (2 يناير 2009)

فعلا جهد مميز من شخص مميز فجزاك الله ألف خير ونسأل الله أن ينفعنا بماعلمنا وأن يزيدنا علما


----------



## الحامد الشناوي (3 يناير 2009)

حقيقي جهد عظيم 13 ملف pdf ممتازين ويتسموا بالشمول ولك جزيل الشكر ياباشمهندس


----------



## م.محمد2007 (4 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## CVLMASTER (4 يناير 2009)

ابن العميد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا





amin250 قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً





arch_hleem قال:


> Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks





al-majed قال:


> thanks aloooooooooooooot dear eng





اشرف الجنيدي قال:


> بارك الله فيك وزادك علما :30:





ابودانه 2006 قال:


> فعلا جهد مميز من شخص مميز فجزاك الله ألف خير ونسأل الله أن ينفعنا بماعلمنا وأن يزيدنا علما





الحامد الشناوي قال:


> حقيقي جهد عظيم 13 ملف pdf ممتازين ويتسموا بالشمول ولك جزيل الشكر ياباشمهندس





م.محمد2007 قال:


> بارك الله فيك





مشكورين 
مشكورين مشكورين 
مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين
مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين 
مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين
مشكورين مشكورين 
مشكورين







اللهم إني أسألك من الخير كله عاجله وأجله ، ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم
وأعوذ بك من الشر كله عاجله وأجله ، ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم
وأسألك الجنة وما يقرب إليها من قول أو عمل
و أعوذ بك من النار وما يقرب إليها من قول أو عمل
وأسألك من الخير ما سألك منه نبيك و رسولك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
و أستعيذك مما أستعاذك منه عبدك و رسولك محمد صلى اللةعليه وسلم
وأسألك ما قضيت لي من أمر أن تجعل عاقبته رشدا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين











​


----------



## Bamsaika (6 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## thewolf6 (7 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير ومشكور يا غالي


----------



## khdkhaled (13 يناير 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## عبدالله عرار (15 يناير 2009)

مشكور يا مهندس على هذه المعلومات


----------



## fariedeldiasty (16 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmadix (17 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ...


----------



## zoka_bazoka (4 يونيو 2009)

thx 2wy wgazak allah 3na 7'yr


----------



## alaa eldin farag (6 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك لك وعليك ونفع بك المسلمين قولو أميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## mohdelmatteet (6 يونيو 2009)

هذا مجهود رائع ، بارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير


----------



## sadoboza (11 يونيو 2009)

اخى الكريم 
جزاك الله كل خير 
الامر هام جدا وبعضنا لازال لايدرك اهمية ال pmp فهو امر غاية فى الاهميه للارتقاء بمستوى المهندس ونجاحه فى الحياه العمليه 
شكر ليك كل الشكر


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (12 يونيو 2009)

الله يجزيك كل خير
الدال على الخير كفاعله


----------



## المدني السوري (14 يونيو 2009)

ما شاء الله 
تسلم ايديك
رح ننزل وانشوف وانشالله خير


----------



## متميز100 (9 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على جهودكم ولكن ياليت تراعون مسالة الاصدارات الجديدة ان امكن


----------



## heshamtaher (9 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك لأخى الكريم
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (10 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخى الكريم على مجهودك ولكن مفيش شرح شامل بالعربى تكون مشكورا جدا


----------



## typology (10 يوليو 2009)

تسلم يا باشا على المجهود العظيم ده و بارك الله فيك


----------



## SAIFASAD (11 يوليو 2009)

ممتاز ومشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## the poor to god (11 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم اخوة كرام على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## متميز100 (12 يوليو 2009)

اسال الله ان يوفق الجميع على جهودهم وان ينفع بكم الاسلام وشباب الاسلام


----------



## mazenz (16 يوليو 2009)

شكرا يا اخى على المعلومات الرائعه وجزاك الله خير


----------



## aiman saleh (16 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (18 يوليو 2009)

*مشاركه رائعه من عضو رائع*

عزيزى مشاركاتك قيمه جدا" وخاصه لى حيث إننى مقدم على إمتحان pmp إن شاء الله​


----------



## حاتم كيكو (20 يوليو 2009)

تشكر يا سيدى علي هذا العمل


----------



## eng.reemoz (20 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس حسن (23 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## هشام ماهر (11 أغسطس 2009)

_السلام عليكم _
_لو سمحتم انا كان عندى استفسار عن هذا الكورس وهو _
_ما الوقت المناسب بالنسبة للمهندس إنه ياخد هذا الكورس يعنى ممكن وانا فى الكلية ولا مش هيفيدنى دلوقتى ؟ ولو بعد الكلية يبقى أخده امتى إن شاء الله ؟_
_فى انتظار ردودكم وشكرا_


----------



## م. باسل (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مجهود تشكر عليه وجزاك الله خير


----------



## farihanaa (5 نوفمبر 2009)

thank you so much!!!!


----------



## aralibra (28 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً على الملفات المهمة

ولكن أرجو من الأخوة الراغبين في التقدم للاختبار الى أن الاختبار يتبع الاصدار الرابع والمرفقات تتبع الاصدار الثالث..... والأفكار الرئيسية متطابقة ,والمرفقات مفيدة جداً .... ولكن العديد من الأسئلة تدور في منطقة الإختلاف............ ولذلك عند تنزيل أي مرفق من أي مكان........ تأكد من اصدار ال PMP ولاحظ أن عدد عمليات الاصدار الثالث 44 والاصدار الرابع 42 مع تعديلات بسيطة في المسميات........ يمكن مراجعة عمليات الاصدار الرابع بمراجعة الصفحة 43 من الـ PMBOK Guide
ولذلك جرى التنويه


----------



## حليم حجازي (30 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## emshaker (30 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saryadel (30 نوفمبر 2009)

مشاركة قيمة


----------



## gaballah2009 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## أحمد مصطفى على (7 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## أحمد مصطفى على (7 ديسمبر 2009)

أنا مهندس تخطيط انتاج 9شهور فى المجال كيف أستطيع تأهيل نفسى لأخذ كورسات فى الــ Project management والحصول على شهادتها وأين فى مصر


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (17 فبراير 2010)

Thanks for the efforts


----------



## ريهان حسن (19 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Sohaib16 (19 فبراير 2010)

thank a lot


----------



## nsabs (21 فبراير 2010)

جهد عظيم ومشكور عليه, ​يعطيك العافيه وإلى الأمام دوماً​


----------



## mokbil (7 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## masa57 (9 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك

وجز ك الله خيرا


----------



## abuyara (9 مارس 2010)

يعطيك العافيه وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## زهرة_الربيع (11 مارس 2010)

شكرا لكم ولكن هل يوجد كورسات باللغة العربية ؟؟


----------



## mohy_y2003 (12 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووور جداً وجزاكم الله خيراً - ملفات ممتازة بارك الله فيك


----------



## Mohskela (13 مارس 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, jazak allah 5ayr


----------



## aati badri (13 مارس 2010)

جهد نبيل يانبيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل


----------



## ahlam529 (13 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## aymanalyhasan (23 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أكرم حمدان (28 أبريل 2010)

ألف شكرا للمواد القيمة


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (29 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (31 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## grazylah (21 يونيو 2010)

مجهود رائع .. بارك الله فيك .. بس هل يكفي انه نعتمد عليه ونخش الإختبار؟؟!


----------



## sami saad (21 يوليو 2010)

*هدف لجميع المهندسين*

نشكر لكم المجهود الرائع و يجب توجيه المهندسين الى تعلم هذا الفن حتى نرقى بمستوى مشروعاتنا اداريا و تقنيا
اخوكم مهندس خيرى الشربينى


----------



## romaaa (21 يوليو 2010)

Thank you sooooooooooooooo much , this is a really useful stuff


----------



## medo222 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين ووفقك الله فى حياتك العملية والعلمية وغفر الله لوالديك*


----------



## م_هبه (3 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع 
ياله من عمل جيد و منظم و مفيد بإذن الله


----------



## fawasel (5 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم


----------



## fawasel (5 سبتمبر 2010)

هل أجد عندكم كتاب عربي أو انجليزي لكن يكون مختصر؟
أي ما يقارب 100 صفحة.
ولكم الشكر


----------



## saidelsayedab (6 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (6 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## bebo5000 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*thank you very much*
*جزاك الله خيرا 
*​


----------



## sh sh (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى موازين حسناتك


----------



## محمود زينهم (27 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eemy (27 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا عنا يا اخي الكريم


----------



## Eng.Ihab_Mansour (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد النتشة (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور كتييييييييييير على جهودك الطيبة
كل الاحترام والتقدير الك


----------



## الأميرة (8 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم ايديك يا أخي الكريم
الله يجزيك الخير يارب


----------



## خبير الاردن (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد السواكنى (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على 10 ملفات طيبة وقيمة


----------



## sayed anwar (13 أكتوبر 2010)

مجهود رائع الف شكر


----------



## eng_alhady (14 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## NewStudent (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## hamadawa (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور


----------



## hawk1977 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

جـــزاك الله خيراً على هذا الجهد المشكور


----------



## سيد محمد على (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hhmdan (25 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## mohamedhasoun (3 يناير 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## stm (16 يناير 2011)

الله يكركم


----------



## مهندس مصرى (26 يناير 2011)

يا سلام عليك جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## يسرى191 (27 يناير 2011)

aralibra قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً على الملفات المهمة
> 
> ولكن أرجو من الأخوة الراغبين في التقدم للاختبار الى أن الاختبار يتبع الاصدار الرابع والمرفقات تتبع الاصدار الثالث..... والأفكار الرئيسية متطابقة ,والمرفقات مفيدة جداً .... ولكن العديد من الأسئلة تدور في منطقة الإختلاف............ ولذلك عند تنزيل أي مرفق من أي مكان........ تأكد من اصدار ال pmp ولاحظ أن عدد عمليات الاصدار الثالث 44 والاصدار الرابع 42 مع تعديلات بسيطة في المسميات........ يمكن مراجعة عمليات الاصدار الرابع بمراجعة الصفحة 43 من الـ pmbok guide
> ولذلك جرى التنويه


 بارك الله فيك يا هندسة 

انا دايما اقول هذا الكلام للأخوة 
الموضوع مش انك تعمل موضوع و خلاص ، لازم يكون مفيد ايضا 
يعنى كان لابد للأخ صاحب الموضوع ان يذكر ان الكورس على الاصدار الثالث 

بارك الله فيكم جميعا:14:


----------



## lcaptainl (29 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخوي !


----------



## Jamal (2 فبراير 2011)

thanx


----------



## متميز100 (18 مارس 2011)

رعاكم الله يا مهندسين يا عرب يا ابطال


----------



## فراس الحبال (20 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## جبل السلام (20 مارس 2011)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الكريم


----------



## محمد علي نوير (7 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## قلب الأحبة (9 أبريل 2011)

*كورس Pmp شامل الرد على الموضوع*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الأخ *cvlmaster

مجهود أكثر من رائع جزاك الله عليه كل الخير والثواب العظيم 

تم التحميل بالكاااااااااامل : ) 



> اقتباس:   المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aralibra
> _شكراً جزيلاً على الملفات المهمة
> 
> ولكن أرجو من الأخوة الراغبين في التقدم للاختبار الى أن الاختبار يتبع الاصدار الرابع والمرفقات تتبع الاصدار الثالث..... والأفكار الرئيسية متطابقة ,والمرفقات مفيدة جداً .... ولكن العديد من الأسئلة تدور في منطقة الإختلاف............ ولذلك عند تنزيل أي مرفق من أي مكان........ تأكد من اصدار ال pmp ولاحظ أن عدد عمليات الاصدار الثالث 44 والاصدار الرابع 42 مع تعديلات بسيطة في المسميات........ يمكن مراجعة عمليات الاصدار الرابع بمراجعة الصفحة 43 من الـ pmbok guide
> ...


ما أريد معرفته هنا من الزملاء ...

متى يتم تغيير إصدار pmp 

الموضوع من 13-10-2008 

ونحن الأن 9-4-2011 

هل هذه المدة كافية لتغيير المنهج مثلا ...

انا أعلم إنه يوجد الآن pmp 4 

وعرفت إنه بعد 5 شهور تقريبا سيصدر إصدار جديد لــpmp 


وبارك الله فيكم جميعاااااااااااا

ونفعنا الله بهذا العلم الجم 


*و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *​


----------



## احمد الغمراوي (10 أبريل 2011)

thxxxxxxxxxxx w gazak allah kol 5'eer


----------



## الطيار الاول (16 أبريل 2011)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## عناية (30 أبريل 2011)

many thanks


----------



## saub (29 مايو 2011)

جهودكم مشكورة و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عادل عبدالوهاب (30 مايو 2011)

جزيل الشكر اخى الفاضل


----------



## محمد ديب حسن (31 مايو 2011)

شكرا الك يا مرتب


----------



## يوسف توفيق (5 يونيو 2011)

مشكور ... وبارك الله فيك


----------



## aassaker (10 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا معلم
حقيقى كورس مميز
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فيلسوف الموقع (18 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير وأسكنك فسيح جناته على المجهودات الطيبة


----------



## kikotaz (19 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وعليك يا هندسة وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك يارب


----------



## m_sweedy (21 يونيو 2011)

راااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## sahoocom (30 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله لك على هذا المجهود الكبير والرائع


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (2 يوليو 2011)

مشاركة رائعة.
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم.


----------



## ahmed.eltayeb (3 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## son of the king (4 يوليو 2011)

بجد مجهود رائع تشكروا علية
و ربنا يبارككم


----------



## فود82 (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## sang (27 يوليو 2011)

ألف ألف ألف شكر


----------



## صقرالخليج (27 يوليو 2011)

مشكور لهذه الدورة الجميلة


----------



## يسري سباعى (17 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يبارك لك فى صحتك وعافيتك


----------



## mmortada (21 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علولو (21 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## عبد الرحمن غالب (23 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## MEMO TEACH (3 يناير 2012)

جازاك الله كل خير


----------



## lostlove515 (4 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير ا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ولكن هناك اخي استفسار بسيط هل هذا هو كتاب pmbook ام هذا تلخيص للكتاب وهل يمكن الاعتماد عليه فى مزاكرة قبل الامتحان وشكرا


----------



## مهندس مصرى (5 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اسلام احمد سليم (4 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (22 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## taiscer (16 فبراير 2013)

​جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Pure Snow (11 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً شكراً لك


----------



## khaled hussein ahm (11 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله لكم


----------



## قصي حمودي (5 سبتمبر 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذ 
على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------

